# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Joomla vs Wordpress for business website

## Cream

Our journey started with the need for a company website, something we all have to embark on at some stage, if you haven’t already.

Our investigation started with meeting with web developers and personally, I was overcome by the information required from us, i.e. layout, pictures, button layout and so it went (even with having a specification).  At the end so much time was being wasted and I couldn’t quantify, nor justify the quotations received.

Surely in the world that we live in, there had to be something available for me to use ourselves, considering I had limited CSS, PHP and HTML skills.  Having explored many options, I found Joomla!

Joomla! started as a fork from Mambo in 2005, when many of the original developers of the Mambo CMS moved to working on Joomla! It has rapidly grown in popularity and, according to its own description, is a "Cutting Edge Content Management System and one of the most powerful Open Source Content Management systems in the world. It is used world-wide for anything from simple homepages to complicated corporate websites. It is easy to install, easy to manage and very reliable."

With Joomla I could develop and maintain my own website from anywhere.  I have the ability to add extensions, which means you can scale your website up as your business grows without having to redevelop your entire site. This feature alone means you can save a lot of time and money over the life span of your website.

After announcing the website, we had received many complements about our new website from our clients; some of those messages were:
“This is what I call professional”
“Absolutely stunning”
“You can be proud of this website”
“Your website is looking amazing”
“Without a doubt, you have given it all your best”
“I would want to work with VDC due the professionalism shown”
And so much more!

While the Joomla! CMS has the flexibility and power needed for complex, full-featured web applications; it is also simple to use to create basic websites.

----------


## BryanCasson

As an SEO expert I am not a big fan of Joomla. I have done many Joomla and Wordpress SEO setups and I have to say that Wordpress out performs Joomla 10/1 in both Google ranking speed as well as structure and ease of use. Joomla just takes far to much time to get the basic SEO necessities done. Joomla sites also tend to be more expensive than Worpress sites for the very reason that they take longer to develop even though Wordpress can do anything a Joomla site can do with some added extra's (which are free)....SEO score for Joomla: 4/10 SEO score for Wordpress 10/10......  your site looks great though

----------


## Cream

> As an SEO expert I am not a big fan of Joomla. I have done many Joomla and Wordpress SEO setups and I have to say that Wordpress out performs Joomla 10/1 in both Google ranking speed as well as structure and ease of use.


BryanCasson, I learnt Joomla on my own, hence I can't really comment however research does show that Wordpress is better for SEO than Joomla.  Seeing that you know WordPress, why not train me, I'd be open to learn WordPress?  :Smile:

----------


## BryanCasson

Hi Cream, We do Wordpress training for all our clients, please private message me your details and I will be in contact with you. (please include your real name as it may be awkward if I ask for Cream)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I'm sorry, but a well designed Joomla! site will ALWAYS look better than a well designed Wordpress site. I always have and probably always will maintain that Wordpress is ideal for bloggers and Joomla! is ideal for just about everything else. Actually, now that you can have Wordpress as an add-on to Joomla websites there is no reason why we wouldn't continue using Joomla! as a base for all our CMS sites. 

Joomla just offers so much room for custom design, whereas, in my opinion, Wordpress sites tend to look dull and outdated.

----------

ErnaJ (21-Nov-11)

----------


## Cream

A training company contacted us about their site requirements. They want an online exam available for members only writing the exams, the online exam would be there to assist them in the preparation for the actual exam, could this be done, yes!
Course bookings and online payments, could this be done, yes!
+ More... I know what Joomla can do.

I did some research on the subject and found many debates, I found this article quite interesting:
Compare Joomla v WordPress

----------


## BryanCasson

Mark. Put your money where your mouth is and give me five websites designed in Joomla and I will give you five designed in Wordpress then the forum can vote. Using words like "always" is kind of narrow minded don't you think? Maybe you have just not had experience with companies that design Wordpress websites and not Wordpress blogs.

----------


## BryanCasson

Cream, Once again that article is written by someone promoting Joomla sites so I will have to say it is bias. If you want to do independent SEO analysis between the two you will need to get your stats from SEOmoz, Search Engine Land or SEO book as these buys have tried and tested their results from an independent point of view and are not trying to sell of promote their platform.

----------


## Cream

I mealy looked into it and found that people were talking about WP SEO and Joomla SEO.  Like I said I can't comment on Wordpress, but from the further research Joomla fans have their opinions and too with WP fans.

I enjoy working with Joomla, as WP has SEO plug-ins, Joomla has great SEO extensions available :-)

----------


## Dave A

I suspect the debate is at crossed purposes here. I can't see any obstacle to Joomla being modified to replicate Wordpress markup code when Wordpress is being used as a CMS. To my mind the key question might well be whether Google would apply the _blog results only_ filter to a Wordpress site used purely as a CMS based only on its generator tag.

----------


## BryanCasson

hi Dave, I have never had a problem with Google indexing either post pages or fixed pages, they seem to be just as strong as eachother although the fixed pages do index slightly slower than post pages. My average indexing time for fixed pages is about 30-40 minutes. My average indexing time for post pages is 1-4 Minutes. So yes there is a slight difference there. I am yet to get any of my Joomla sites to index under 5 minutes... food for thought

----------


## Dave A

Would those indexing time differences between fixed and post (interactive) content be on the same domain, Bryan?

(I'm assuming in both instances you're pinging Google and timing it from there).

----------


## BryanCasson

Yes it is from the same domain. I ping Google on publish then I have Google Alert to tell me exactly how many seconds (in some case) or minutes it will take to index

----------

Dave A (02-Apr-11)

----------

